# 921 TV Guide



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

Updated software yesterday. This morning TV GUIDE will only show out about 2 events from current time. Thanks TV Guide. Give me my regular dish guide back less the TV Guide Logo so I can see which NFL games I will be watching today. Tried full reboot and didn't help.  

EJ


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I posted about this problem in the "2.72 release" forum. My guide is screwed up almost every day. Sometimes I can only see two hours of programming, sometimes two days, with plenty of "no information" screens mixed in.

Sometimes a reboot repopulates the guide, sometimes it doesn't. Very frustrating.


----------



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeh I saw that post after I posted. I have never had a problem till this morning. Exactly as yo stated, can see out a bout 2 hours, or 2 shows. Soft boot didn't help.

EJ


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Run a check switch. That will normally clear the problem and cause it to Start downloading the 9 day guide.


----------



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

Nope check switch didn't work. I have never had this problem since I got the 921.

EJ


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I've seen the problem before, but it seems worse now. And I can't seem to fix it.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My EPG for no good reason shows the 2 hours of data and, "No Information" for the remainder of the 9 day guide on my HEED version 921. This is occurring at least 4 times a week. I discover it in the morning and am successful at getting it back by doing a power cord reboot, then about 10 minutes later, pulling the smart card for another reboot. Not performing the reboots leaves the 9 day guide good for only 2 hours for the remainder of the day. I leave the 921's in the standby mode at night. The 921's are doing the auto-reboot in the wee hours of the AM.


----------



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

OK, just got the guide back after calling Dish. Had to do a power cord reboot then a smart card reboot immediately after that. Then I got the guide back, as stated by the previous post.

As far as the standby thing. I have mine set to never turn off and I leave it on 24-7. The only time it gets shut down is for the dreaded reboot. If it don't have a problem then it aint gonna download another virus(software update).

BTW, There's nothing wrong with never turning them off, it doesn't hurt them a bit. I have never turned off any of my recievers and I have never had one go down.....except when my 6000 got zapped by lightning.

I will keep my fingers crossed on this fix.

EJ


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I had been doing soft reboots only and haven't done a power cord reboot in quite a while. I'll give it a try.

I forgot the old rule - "after every software update, do a power cord reboot"


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

erikjohn said:


> Updated software yesterday. This morning TV GUIDE will only show out about 2 events from current time. Thanks TV Guide. Give me my regular dish guide back less the TV Guide Logo so I can see which NFL games I will be watching today. Tried full reboot and didn't help.
> 
> EJ


I don't know what's going on but it is now twice since the L272 update that the guide is only showing about an hours worth of information. This happened last week as I recall. Is this guide bug happening to others tonight or is it just my 921?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If we direct our complaints to TV Guide maybe they'll rethink wanting their logo associated with our boxes. :grin:


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I lost my guide info. this morning. I did a power cord reboot. Still no guide called dish they had me do a switch check a power button reboot,checked signal from guide data transponder it was 125. I told them my 721 still had guide data for 7 days. They said they would send me a remanufactured reciever.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Ugh ... I'm getting "No Information" all over the guide. I just tried the power down/smart card reboot steps mentioned in this thread and it didn't work. I'm having this problem almost daily. Between this and the problems I'm having with changing display modes, the receiver I spent several hundred dollars on is almost useless. :nono2: 

If I call Dish tech support are they going to be able to do more than ask me to do the power off, smart card stuff again?

- -Roger


----------



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

OK guys not sure if you caught this. DO NOT SHUT YOUR 921 OFF at Night or EVER. Leave it on, it doesn't hurt a thing. Pull the plug on the unit and let it sit unplugged for awhile plug back in and do a hard reboot. You should be good to go except for you Dave, yours evidently has other issues.

I love mine when it is not messing up. I can deal with an occasional reboot but when the guide F's up and timers aren't hitting I get PO'd. I don;t think I can live without a DVR anymore.

EJ


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

Yesterday, my 921 was only showing the 2 hour menu. A check switch and power button reboot did not restore the full menu. The overnight reboot did.


----------



## hortonjr (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm now having the problem on both of my 921's. Does anyone know if this might be a systemwide problem?

Bob


----------



## DHall (Apr 29, 2004)

hortonjr said:


> I'm now having the problem on both of my 921's. Does anyone know if this might be a systemwide problem?
> 
> Bob


I'm having the same problem with mine also.

Dave


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Haven't checked it today but as of yesterday I was only getting the browse guide (current and next program) when hitting the guide button. It sounding as if this problem is wide spread.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Haven't checked it today but as of yesterday I was only getting the browse guide (current and next program) when hitting the guide button. It sounding as if this problem is wide spread.

*Update:* Just checked it at lunch time the 9 day guide is back. No reboot necessary


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I've seen this a lot lately (perhaps every other week). So far for me, a power-button reboot has worked getting the guide back.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Ditto. I was getting guide info to about midnight and then "no information available" for anything past that. Interestingly, I set some manual timers several days in advance for a couple of football games on the "No information available" slots. It recorded the games just fine and had the correct "title" info on the recordings.

When I got in from out of town last night I still had the missing guide info problem. I did a power cord reboot and the guide populated with all 9 days. That's a first for me or at least the first time I've ever noticed it.


----------



## hortonjr (Oct 28, 2005)

The guide info is back onm both my 921's tonight. They did their automatic reboot overnight to get the info back, I suppose. I didn't do anything. Go figure!

Bob


----------

